# Mtnl 3G Data Card Plan in Bsnl Network



## paroh (Jul 19, 2012)

I am looking for Mtnl  3G data plan, is there is any data plan available with Unlimited plan with no FUP.

Plus i want to know can i use Mtnl 3g in Bsnl network (Will they provide full 3G speed in Bsnl network and  do i need to pay extra for using Mtnl 3g in Bsnl network?)


----------

